# Just celebrated our 20th Anniversary



## Welderswife

Like all marriages, we've had our ups and downs but there's more good times than bad. As my husband always says "we can get through anything but cheating". We've never had that issue and have worked through any problems we've had.

I feel like we've entered a new stage in our marriage now that our kids are older. We have more time for us as a couple. It's really nice. 

I've been with my husband almost half my life and I look forward to spending the rest of my life with him.


----------



## Hope1964

20 years is a huge achievement!! Congratulations


----------



## Anastasia6

Yes congrats. Now that my child is older. We are going through a second honeymoon phase and it's awesome. Hope you get yours.


----------



## arbitrator

Welderswife said:


> Like all marriages, we've had our ups and downs but there's more good times than bad. As my husband always says "we can get through anything but cheating". We've never had that issue and have worked through any problems we've had.
> 
> I feel like we've entered a new stage in our marriage now that our kids are older. We have more time for us as a couple. It's really nice.
> 
> I've been with my husband almost half my life and I look forward to spending the rest of my life with him.


*And here's hoping you an additional 20 years of loving, committed marriage, Sweetheart! I'm so proud for you!*


----------



## Welderswife

arbitrator said:


> *And here's hoping you an additional 20 years of loving, committed marriage, Sweetheart! I'm so proud for you!*


Thank you arbitrator! I've told my husband since we were first married that my dream is to celebrate our 50th anniversary. His reply is always "I'll do my best to live long enough for that to happen." He never says hopefully we stay together long enough. 

So God willing we both live long enough to celebrate our Golden anniversary or even more! 30 more yrs to go!


----------



## Welderswife

anastasia6 said:


> Yes congrats. Now that my child is older. We are going through a second honeymoon phase and it's awesome. Hope you get yours.


I hope so too! One's in college and the other is still in high school. This year we were able to get away for our anniversary for a few days and leave the kids home.

Well the house was still standing and the dogs were alive when we got back so they did good on their own. Lol


----------



## Vinnydee

44 years married for us. We got through everything too, but without being monogamous. Marriage after 20 years is something to be proud of no matter what type of marriage you have, but to us, you are newlyweds yet to go through menopause and the ravages of old age.  I just had to comment due to your specific mention of cheating being a destroyer of your marriage. It does not have to be the greatest betrayal since Judas. We are just taught that it is. Again, congratulations but the really hard part is yet to come.


----------



## TX-SC

Great milestone! Congrats on 20 happy years!


----------

